# Ladies and gentlemen, presenting...



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Madame Gertrude von Quillstein! (aka Gertie, Gert, or CrazyKid)




























She is seriously the best hedgehog ever, and I'm not even kidding. She hardly ever huffs at me, the only time she's balled up was the absolute first time we met yesterday when I picked her up, she is not scared of ANYTHING, and we even took a nap together on the couch on her first evening home. She's not much of a snuggler, because she's too busy trying to SNIFF ALL OF THE THINGS ZOMGWHAT'STHATOVERTHERE, but she's amazing.

I think she must be a champagne. Her eyes are dark ruby red, and most of her quills are peachy-colored with a few small patches of light cinnamon. If she ever holds still for two seconds I'll try to get some good pics of her coloring. And also cut her one snaggly back toenail. I tried last night, but while she didn't care so much that I was touching her feet, she was not really into the whole sitting in one place thing.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Also, you wouldn't know it from these pics, but I'm actually a photographer. :lol: She is seriously FAST. I'll get some good portraits of her at some point. I hope.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my heavens! Little Gertie is gorgeous!! I can see her curiosity as she is staring out of her house in the first picture. He color! Her pale pink mask and nose. Her ears are adorable:they are almost transparent!!! And the last picture; that little rump is almost too precious for words! I can't wait to hear more about Gertie and to see more pictures of this tiny doll.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Lucky you, she's something!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

She is adorable! Gertrude looks like a sweety.


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

so cute a little busy bee


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She likes to sleep on my tummy wrapped up in her blanket.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

How adorable!! And based on the fact that the pictures aren't just a big white blur like the rest of us get, your photography skills definitely show! She definitely looks like a little explorer.


----------



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

She is GORGEOUS!  x


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Seriously, best hedgehog ever. I clipped her toenails today. She didn't care. As long as I let her stick her head under my shirt, she's good with it. And already she tries really hard not to poop on me. I'm really hoping all this excellent behavior isn't just a fluke.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

She is currently behind me on the computer chair, inside my shirt, snuggled up against my butt, sleeping like a log.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I swear I'll stop obsessing at some point. Maybe.


----------



## love2shop54321 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yay! I am so happy for you that she is home and doing well. Hopefully our homecoming in a few days will go half as well as yours.
I love her name. Too cute!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Never stop obsessing, sharing cute stories, and adding adorable photos. It's what makes the forum fun instead of an endless slog of scary, stressful catastrophic moments!


----------



## mdelu (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow...she really is a beauty and a sweeti!! Lucky lucky!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How sweet she is with her pale pink ears and nose. Her little hands and feet peeking out. So precious.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She is so cute! Love that last pic!


----------

